# californians with SAD?



## SolitaryConfinement (Jan 18, 2010)

It would be nice to hear from people from cali that are also suffering,maybe chat on here,then who knows take the next big step and meet up for support?


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Sure, only thing is California is a big place. I'm posted in the Bay Area.


----------



## SolitaryConfinement (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah sorry im in northern cali in sonoma county


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Sonoma is less urban more rural right? I hate the east bay.


----------



## SolitaryConfinement (Jan 18, 2010)

most definatly is drealm,i never have really cared for the east bay.where do you live exactly?


----------



## LooknUpnCali (Jan 18, 2010)

Im in norcal too im about 10 minutes east of sacramento. lived here over 20 years have never come across a a group jus specifically for SA. If you do find a group, basically people will have more than one diagnosis like Bipolar or depression. Withe my experience that doesnt work out for me because my situations are alot different and I cant relate. There is the Meetup.com site, however everyone seems to be on waiting list to join or someone to start one up, but if anyone knows of one and I havent seen it, let me know. One thing I thought of would be a SA chatroom on yahoo messenger for the calif rooms under friends.


----------



## waygone (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in the East Bay and I don't really like it either. I'd be interested in some kind of meetup/group, too. If anyone wants to chat, feel free to IM me.


----------



## LooknUpnCali (Jan 18, 2010)

Got a reply from someone for something near Sacramento, whos willing to drive for a meeting not a group like cognitive therapy, but just an basic introduction is what im talking about. Im up to beginning something, for anyone interested. I know its a huge challenge for SA people, and believe me meeting people is not my thing and starting something like this Ive never done in my entire life. And im 40 now.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, E. Bay does suck dicck. It is the armpit of SF Bay Area. It is also the cheapest area that is close. It bothers me so much I sometimes think about moving...........either the city or santa cruz maybe.


If I see a couple more E. Bayers, I might have to organize something.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

SolitaryConfinement said:


> most definatly is drealm,i never have really cared for the east bay.where do you live exactly?


Sounds like my kinda place. Quiet, less people, less urban, softer, more countryside... you realize how much city or city-like environments suck when you move away from less urban country areas, at least I did. I don't know who'd enjoy living in a concrete parking lot. I'm in Berkeley.



healthfire said:


> I'm in the East Bay and I don't really like it either. I'd be interested in some kind of meetup/group, too. If anyone wants to chat, feel free to IM me.


I know man, it's so damn crime ridden. Even if you live in a nice neighborhood, within five minutes in any direction you run into a cut throat ghetto.



LooknUpnCali said:


> Got a reply from someone for something near Sacramento, whos willing to drive for a meeting not a group like cognitive therapy, but just an basic introduction is what im talking about. Im up to beginning something, for anyone interested. I know its a huge challenge for SA people, and believe me meeting people is not my thing and starting something like this Ive never done in my entire life. And im 40 now.


Transportation is my real Achilles heel right now. Otherwise, if it wasn't for not having a car I'd totally be doing group meets.


----------



## waygone (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm actually looking to move soon, too. Either elsewhere in CA or maybe even another nearby state like Oregon. I've been searching through Craigslist and it's been hard. I'd like to live away from noisy cities but I don't wanna be stuck out in the middle of nowhere either.

That's so true about East Bay. All I have to do is walk across the main Boulevard a few blocks away and it's like a different world. It's a bass-rumbling, pitbull-barking-in-every-yard hellhole over on my side, unfortunately.

VanDam, if you could really get something together, that would be awesome. I'm not sure how much longer I'll be living here, though. Hopefully not that long!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

healthfire said:


> I'm actually looking to move soon, too. Either elsewhere in CA or maybe even another nearby state like Oregon. I've been searching through Craigslist and it's been hard. I'd like to live away from noisy cities but I don't wanna be stuck out in the middle of nowhere either.
> 
> That's so true about East Bay. All I have to do is walk across the main Boulevard a few blocks away and it's like a different world. It's a bass-rumbling, pitbull-barking-in-every-yard hellhole over on my side, unfortunately.
> 
> VanDam, if you could really get something together, that would be awesome. I'm not sure how much longer I'll be living here, though. Hopefully not that long!


It'd be tough to move cause I've had a plethora of job opportunities here. Even in Seattle and Portland, still much harder there to get the same jobs here. But many tradeoffs. I still miss Seattle.


----------



## waygone (Jan 19, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> It'd be tough to move cause I've had a plethora of job opportunities here. Even in Seattle and Portland, still much harder there to get the same jobs here. But many tradeoffs. I still miss Seattle.


I'm job-free at the moment, so I guess the world's my oyster in that sense. :um Yeah, trade-offs suck. Choices suck in general. I can never make them. Santa Cruz is nice. I used to live there years ago. It's a good balance between city and country. Very expensive, though. I heard they have like one of the biggest disparities in the country between income and cost of living/real estate.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

..


----------



## waygone (Jan 19, 2010)

whiteWhale said:


> I visit the East Bay quite a bit, If you guys ever decide to set something up I would be interested. ( as long as it is not in Hayward :lol)


Does Hayward have a particular reputation for sucking? I mean, I know from my own personal experience that it sucks, but now you've got me curious. Maybe it is the epicenter of hell as I've always suspected.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

if you guys want to check out meetup.com get a group going and make something happened in north California.

im in south California, and we got lots of groups going on. it can happened, its just people have to step it up to make it happened, otherwise the resource isn't there and than nothing gets done.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There's already an east bay group started by pariahgirl: http://www.meetup.com/East-Bay-Social-Anxiety-Group/


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hoth said:


> There's already an east bay group started by pariahgirl: http://www.meetup.com/East-Bay-Social-Anxiety-Group/


thats awesome


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I live in a San Diego suburb (Poway). I was born in San Francisco, lived in San Jose for a little bit. Now my family has settled here.

There are a lot of Californians here.


----------



## LooknUpnCali (Jan 18, 2010)

i went to meet.up to look for a SA group, however when i tried to set something up it directed me to a page that told me i had to pay to make a webpage. is this true? or was computer out of whack that day. And yes ur right, there was a ton of people for an SA group since way back, however nothing had been created.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

healthfire said:


> Does Hayward have a particular reputation for sucking? I mean, I know from my own personal experience that it sucks, but now you've got me curious. Maybe it is the epicenter of hell as I've always suspected.


Just personal experience. It does have a reputation for being one of the worst city's in the Bay Area as far as gang activity. Of course there are bad and good parts in every town.

Although they do have a place called "Val's" that has the _best_ burgers and shakes ever! I never eat hamburger, but this is the one place that I will make an exception for.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

the meetup.com E. Bay group has morphed into the south bay group. I think there was some weird stuff going on where women leading it were offering SA "dating advice" for a fee. The whole thing seemed kind of sketchy. 

The SF one seems totally legit though.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

People from the San Francisco Bay Area should add their names here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/people-from-the-bay-area/

I also wish these groups were better organized on this site so that people could find them easier.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

VanDamMan said:


> the meetup.com E. Bay group has morphed into the south bay group. I think there was some weird stuff going on where women leading it were offering SA "dating advice" for a fee. The whole thing seemed kind of sketchy.


There's a different bay area group for women offering dating advice. Not the same group.

Fremont does seem more like south bay to me though.


----------



## LooknUpnCali (Jan 18, 2010)

Please look at my comment I put SA friends under the thread N e one in sac, calif, if your interested in doing tht, let me know.


----------



## LooknUpnCali (Jan 18, 2010)

If n e one is interested, on saturday Feb 13th, in sac, calif, ill be out there in Discovery Park, havent figured out a specific time yet, but something around noon and after. This is just something basic to hopefully meet others with SA.


----------



## hiding (Feb 14, 2010)

antonina said:


> People from the San Francisco Bay Area should add their names here:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/people-from-the-bay-area/
> 
> I also wish these groups were better organized on this site so that people could find them easier.


Thanks for that link antonina. I'm up here in the Crime Capital of Northern California, El Sobrante - Land O' Pit Bulls, where liquor is king and Richmond just discovered the convenience of hi-speed getaway-ing through the hills of Wildcat Canyon, the _Central Park_ of Contra Costa County.


----------

